# Pygmäenschiffshalter



## slook (26. November 2008)

frage an euch erfahrene angler

wie zum teufel kommt ihr an Pygmäenschiffshalter ??

ich habe ebn bissl in den gewässern geangelt und bei 10fischen ca 4 gefangen...
die nächsten 40 aber net einen

ist die anzahl begrenzt die es in einem see gibt?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (26. November 2008)

ich habe 7 aus fischschwärmen gezogen und für 135 gold im ah vertickt.
denke die droppchance in schwärmen ist grösser als im normalen wasser..


----------



## Albra (26. November 2008)

bei meiner alchimistin geht ständig einer ins netz
ka was ich mit den allen machen soll ^^
scheint ähnlich wie bei den schneidern zu sein 
mit einem bestimmten beruf dropen die einfach mehr


----------



## Giggs (28. November 2008)

Hab vor der Valianzfeste (auf der Eisscholle) geangelt. 

In ner halben stunde ca 22 Pygmäen. Glaub nicht, das es irgendwo mehr gibt.


----------



## Erpur (28. November 2008)

Giggs schrieb:


> Hab vor der Valianzfeste (auf der Eisscholle) geangelt.
> 
> In ner halben stunde ca 22 Pygmäen. Glaub nicht, das es irgendwo mehr gibt.




und nochmal die frage was macht ihr damit ... ?


----------



## Thoosa (28. November 2008)

Erpur schrieb:


> und nochmal die frage was macht ihr damit ... ?




Ein Alchimist fertig daraus Pygmäenöl, welches für weitere Tränke/Elixiere benötigt wird.


----------



## shikki (3. Dezember 2008)

Albra schrieb:


> bei meiner alchimistin geht ständig einer ins netz
> ka was ich mit den allen machen soll ^^
> scheint ähnlich wie bei den schneidern zu sein
> mit einem bestimmten beruf dropen die einfach mehr



bin auch alchi und ein angelmaniac und kann das mit der häufigeren dropchance nicht bestätigen. habe auf 500 fische vielleicht 8-10 stück gefunden. vielleicht angle ich aber auch einfach nur in den falschen gebieten.


----------



## Roflmage (8. Dezember 2008)

also ich hab di ema gefarmt zum verkaufen, beste spot ist im heulenden fjord neben dem u von utgard . da ist bei ca jedem 10ten wurf nen pygmänhalter bei und ich hab schon über 100 geangelt, neben bei bekommt man auch lachs und hering die man gut teuer verkaufen kann


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2008)

Da ich stolzer Besitzer eines Lichtaccounts bin, hab ich die Teile auch recht häufig drin. Am besten gedroppt sind die bei mir auch wie weiter oben beschrieben westlich der Vallianzfeste in den Schwärmen. Da hatt ich auch so jedes 10. Mal eins drin.


----------



## Giggs (18. Dezember 2008)

Blöde frage...

Was is ein Lichtaccount??


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2008)

Lesen, lachen, lernen


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Dezember 2008)

Giggs schrieb:


> Blöde frage...
> 
> Was is ein Lichtaccount??



Wenn du beim erstellen deines ersten Charakters eine bestimmte, komplizierte Zeichenfolge eingibst, oder auf einen speziellen Bereich im Bildschirm mehrfach klickst, dann wird ein Account erstellt der einfach immer Glück hat. Questmobs spawnen direkt vor dir, du triffst immer, verfehlst nie, hast nur Epic Drops usw. usw. usw.......naja-  so in der Art

(Lichtaccont = Ein Spieler der einfach immer Glück hat. vgl. Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm)


----------

